
China begins trialling payments in its new digital currency from next week - sebastianconcpt
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/28/china-starts-major-trial-of-state-run-digital-currency
======
sebastianconcpt
_In recent months, China’s central bank has stepped up its development of the
e-RMB, which is set to be the first digital currency operated by a major
economy.

It has reportedly begun trials in several cities, including Shenzhen, Suzhou,
Chengdu, as well as a new area south of Beijing, Xiong’an, and areas that will
host some of the events for the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics._

